# 97 altima auto trans, 75 miles per hour, engine rpm 3000. normal?



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

when you guys do about 75-80 mph, what is you rpm at? its been like that ever since i can remember. it might be normal, just wanted to make sure. my moms 2000 chevy impala does 90 mph and the rpm is just ove 2000. what gives? is the altima's transaxle 3 speed with overdrive? thanks guys


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

..........anyone?


----------

